# Donor sperm availabilty in UK?



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi people,

Having just discovered my AMH is on the scanty side, I'm considering making an apptmt at the Lister, which seems to have a good reputation for older women in this situation. But the cost of their donor sperm seems really high compared to LWC. Has anyone found another UK source for donor sperm? Don't want to import as I want the donor to be contactable by any child in the future.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hi cornflower,


You can import open ID sperm, i.e. contactable from european sperm bank and xytex I think....its possible other banks offer open ID too. You generally get far more information on the donors too.


I've heard good things about the Lister.
xx


----------



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey thanks lulumead, I didn't realise the foreign banks also did Open Id sperm. Xytex seems to be popular with people on here and is much cheaper than the Lister's advertised rate. Phew! More money left for cycles!


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

You could also look as Cyros- You will have to check with your clinic - not all have required license to recieve imports.


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi

Imorted sperm from ESB.  I got so much amazing info about the donor including a baby photo and my child can trace him at 18 if she wants.  ESB were great - easy helpful service.  Total price was more but I didnt have to wait 4 months for a donor which is what my clinic were offering.  Would definitely do again.

Good luck x


----------



## SophieBlue (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi All

Just to add to the discussion; I have bought donnor sperm from Lister Clinic and the price includes 5 five vials (£1625) + 1st year storage. I have worked out that if I import from the US the cost is more or less the same.
Hope this helps.

Sophie x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Sophie - I always thought that Lister price was for one vial of sperm! I would've got my sperm from the Lister if I'd realised it was 5 vials + 1 Year of storage!   

Cornflower - I got my first lot of sperm (4 vials) from Xytex.

GIA tooxxx


----------



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

@SophieBlue - thanks, good tip. I'm guessing five vials is enough for five cycles (not that my bank account is likely to stretch to five cycles of IVF....). Do they have their own bank? Now I've seen quite how much info these foreign banks offer I'm kind of attracted to go with Xytex anyway.

This site is really starting to become my lifeline. On Friday I was totally gutted to get my AMH result. Now, thanks to everything I've read on here, I'm thinking that there's things I can do. Nothing like a plan of action to drag you out of the dumps!


----------



## SophieBlue (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi
Yes you’re right the vials should be sufficient for five cycles...............well I hope I get the successful outcome before I use up all the vials 
Lister Clinic took over UK sperm bank more or less about 2-3 year ago when the law has changed and the donors in the UK are not anonymous any more, once they take the sperm to the bank it’s good for about 10yrs I’m told.
I had a good chat with the lady from lab at Lister and she has explained everything to me, Lister is also happy for you to import the sperm from European bank or from the US, which gives greater choice as due the legislation change less men in the UK are willing to donate.
Personally I find the whole process going through Xytex’s  donor database  rather too emotional...I knew what I was looking for in terms of physical appearance and Lister had one donor that matched my requirements so I thought that must be a sign.
I know what you mean...........I have my good and bad days too, it’s so hard sometimes but this site is great.
Keep positive
Sophie xx


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

There is an interesting film on More 4 tonight at 10.00pm called "sperm donor unknown".  Its a docufilm about girl in USA who traces her Donor Father.  Looks interesting.

xx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

I've just ordered an import from Xytex.
They have been very good to deal with so far.  And I have had my order combined with 2 others so the shipping cost is slightly reduced.  

I also like that I get so much more information then anywhere else.  
Although I am saddened to find out that the donor I chose has size 14 feet and with my massive hooves, any child I might be lucky enough to conceive is seriously in trouble!!


----------



## SophieBlue (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh you made me laugh about size 14 feet..........good luck   

Thanks for letting us know about the film tonight..........definitely worth watching


----------



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah I'll take a big-footed (handed..nosed...etc etc) kiddo too!

Will also be watching the film with interest....... I thought that film was only on cinema release


----------

